# 2012- uniform plumbing code



## hikal007 (3 مارس 2013)

احدث إصدار من المرجع الشهير فى الأعمال الصحيه ,, نسخة 2012- UNIFORM PLUMBING CODE


2012 UPC by IAPMO.pdf


----------



## Ihab-b (4 مارس 2013)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير على المجهود


----------



## mohamed mech (4 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله حاجة طازه
جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة​


----------



## silver star (4 مارس 2013)

thanks alot


----------



## hikal007 (4 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله حاجة طازه
> جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة​



ربنا يكرمك يا هندسه كمان وكمان , دا انا مفيش موضوع ادخله إلا والاقى الخلاصه عندك


----------



## hikal007 (4 مارس 2013)

العفو يا شباب , الحمد لله إن فى حاجه قدرت اشارك بيها فى المنتدى , أنا مدين بالكثييير والكثيير للمنتدى وأعضاؤه الكرام


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد زرد (7 مارس 2013)

بصراحة ربنا يعطيك ويرضيك جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eyadinuae (7 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بك اخي على المجهود الطيب


----------



## كاسر (7 مارس 2013)

رائع جدا

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 مارس 2013)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 مارس 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمود عويضة (9 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويتقبله منك خالص لوجهه الكريم.


----------



## hooka (9 مارس 2013)

​بارك الله فيك​


----------



## وائل الشال (11 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## M.Ghareb (14 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المرجع الرائع


----------



## syr1962 (20 مارس 2013)

ربي هبه من لدنك رحمةتغنيه عن سواك  
شكرا


----------



## aati badri (20 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويتقبله منك خالص لوجهه الكريم.​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Nile Man (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*thanks*

thanks a lot


----------



## wael nesim (28 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة على الملف الجامد ده


----------



## zanitty (28 أكتوبر 2013)

لا يمكننى الا الدعاء لك و لوالديك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (16 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## hassan elkholy (1 سبتمبر 2014)

hikal007 قال:


> احدث إصدار من المرجع الشهير فى الأعمال الصحيه ,, نسخة 2012- UNIFORM PLUMBING CODE
> 
> 
> 2012 UPC by IAPMO.pdf


*تسلم إيديك يا غااااااااااالى*


----------



## eng amr2012 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

الف الف شكر ليك اخي الكريم
بس كنت اريد 
international plumbing code2012
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
زادكم الله من فضله و زادكم تواضعا و رفع قدركم 
فقط انبه الزملاء بعقد مقارنة بين جداول هذا الإصدار و الإصدار 2002 و استخدام القيم الأعلا مراعاة للسلوكيات الاستهلاكية في في وطننا العربي و الإسلامي
و دائما متميز زميلنا العزيز


----------



## ramyacademy (17 أكتوبر 2014)

بوركت دكتور صبرى : ممكن توضح لنا النقاط التى ترى أن سلوكيات مجتمعنا تتباين عن تلك الأكواد 

زادك الله احسانا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (17 أكتوبر 2014)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## zanitty (21 أكتوبر 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> بوركت دكتور صبرى : ممكن توضح لنا النقاط التى ترى أن سلوكيات مجتمعنا تتباين عن تلك الأكواد
> 
> زادك الله احسانا


السلوكيات المختلفه 
خد عندك يا سيدى 
وضوء 5 مرات فى اليوم 
غسل من الجنابه غير موجود فى المجتمعات الغربيه
كرم الضيافه مما ينتج عنه كثره العزائم و بالتالى غسيل صحون و استهلاك ماء زياده 
ثقافه استهلاكيه فى التعامل بحيث ان الانسان بطبعه لا يرشد فى الاستهلاك 
بعض البلاد بترش ميه فى الشوارع فى الصيف علشان الطراوه 
غسيل سيارات بكميات مياه كبيره

كفايه و اللا نقول كمان


----------



## ramyacademy (21 أكتوبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> السلوكيات المختلفه
> خد عندك يا سيدى
> وضوء 5 مرات فى اليوم
> غسل من الجنابه غير موجود فى المجتمعات الغربيه
> ...



يا الهى كل ده اختلاف , ده احنا طلعنا من كوكب آخر , يا ليتنا نلتزم بهدى الرسول الذى كان يتوضأ بمد و يغتسل بصاع

أشكر العلامة أحمد الزينى و بارك الله فيه


----------



## شريف برادعية (3 ديسمبر 2014)

أرغب انا استفسر من حضراتكم اين تستخدم مواسير pvc من تصنيف class 5 واين تستخدم مواسير class 4 وهل يجوز استبدال class مع اخر ؟ وما الفرق بينهما ؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 ديسمبر 2014)

رجاء تحميله على الفور شيرد لأن معظم الصفحات تبدو بيضاء 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hikal007 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

الدكتور صبري يأمر وعلينا أن نجيب ,, مع العلم لينك الميديا فير برده شغال والصفحات ظاهره

http://www.4shared.com/office/rbSYtCS2ce/2012_UPC_by_IAPMO.html


----------



## m7mad94 (25 مايو 2015)

شكرا صديقي


----------



## malek.saeed (8 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## thongnhatpl (7 سبتمبر 2017)

Thank you very much


----------



## سعيد سعيد محمد (25 فبراير 2018)

جزاك الله خير


----------

